# Saskatchewan Goose Hunting



## DLT (Apr 14, 2003)

Just returned from area North of the Quill Lake complex. There are [/b]NO*crops harvested up there to date, and continued rains have pretty well saturated the ground. Farmers I talked with were not very optimistic about when or if they will get these crops. Most thought that it would be at least a week before any harvest attempt would be made - - - IF the weather stays clear. But, the forcast was for more rain three of the next five days. Suggest those of you contemplating going up there for the nonresident opener on the 10th do some thorough checking on whether it will be huntable at that time. All depends on the weather from now forward. Also noted the absence of any duck numbers. Looks like the local hatch was poor.*[/u]


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I have heard the same. My wife's uncles farm approx. 35 quarters about 10 miles west of the Quill Lakes and they are quite depressed to say the least.

I heard just yesterday, Saskatchewan has harvested 2% of its crops compared to the 5 year average of 25%...Does not look good, especially considering we are supposed to get snow to stay by the beginning of October.

It has done nothing here but frickin' rain!


----------



## jdas53 (Aug 25, 2004)

Heard pretty much the same report-very cold spring and now the rain. We never really plan our fall hunt location until a week before, and try to travel where we hear good reports from the CO's and locals we have kept in touch with over the years. One of our group members talked to a farmer, "friend" in Humboldt area and still had no crops out and reported dismal forcast-but did say lots of ducks-compared to the last couple dry years---We generally leave in 5-6 weeks so alot can change in that time. Can't wait to get fries and gravy.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Hunters preparing to go to Saskatchewan may want to call any local contacts first...It appears problems may be mounting to more than unharvested fields. In the last few weeks farmers have begun posting NO BEEF=NO HUNTING signs and are refusing all american citizens guided or not access to their land because the border is closed to Canadian beef. Some local groups are fighting this but it appears to be a losing battle.


----------



## jfp (Jan 27, 2004)

NO BEEF=NO HUNTING

Nicely done, 100 % for that, you do not want our beef, but you wants our easy geese to hunt. It is sad for regular hunters who are not far from Canada, but for american guides who makes big money up here, you might know how it feel too loose money, like our farmers up here!!!

This is a brillant idea from the farmers.

J-F
Someone who works with farmers and know how it is hard for them to make their living right now? Border are close for the bad reason, only to make money.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

There is a long thread on this already.

I have already stated my opinion. But, you are blaming the wrong people. Joe Hunter from ND has nothing to do with the closed border. Maybe you should call your local politicians and pressure them. I know this is happening, but it's the only thing that will do anything constructive.

it's all a big mess that needs to get resolved.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I thought it was illegal to guide uo there if you are a US citizen??? :-? Am I wrong????


----------



## german wirehair #1 (Aug 23, 2004)

They can keep there Damned beef and there geese. there has never been anything good come from Quebec anyway. If we wait a couple of weeks the birds will be here. Quebec is the most screwed up Prov. in canada anyway. I say screw the french bastards :******: There the reason that every thing you buy up there has to have lables in french :******: Can you tell I don't much care for people from Quebec


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

jfp,

US citizens can't Guide in Canada. Have thought your stance out? The only people you will be hurting are your own small town businesses. I've been up there in Oct and I'll tel you without the US guys in the hotels it's pretty bleak. I know that I as a freelance hunter and most others of us were the ones that got our border closed to beef imports....you found us out.....come on get real!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Dj,The american guides operate in Alberta.I still cant believe the boarders are still closed to Canadian beef!They find one infected beef cow and just about bring the whole Canadian beef industry to its knee's :******: .Tell you prairie Canada guys what,if I ever make it up there hunting or visiting relatives,I am buying the biggest steak I can get at one of your restaraunts to show my support!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

mallard said:


> I am buying the biggest steak I can get at one of your restaraunts to show my support!


 :thumb:

The bottom line is that on both sides of the border we should be contacting our politicians to see what kind of remedy can be had.


----------

